# High speed poles



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

Just bought a set from them1 month ago (story right )they are the best poles that I have tried simple set up number 1 two 30 percent at least faster than I was doing before! They are better than advertised .thanks for a great product.ps made In the USA was also a factor


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice to hear they are good, I was thinking about getting a few. Have you used them with brick?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

First and probably last post im guessing....


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

Yep these are a must they take building leads out of the picture and yes the poles work unreal on brick. I talked to the company that builds them . He's a nice guy from upper mich. he said his new web site. Should be up next week with new videos on these poles


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

I am glad I bought them yes every mason should have these if u want to make more money and get rid of the dead weight ( crappy help)


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Hammer drill said:


> Yep these are a must they take building leads out of the picture and yes the poles work unreal on brick. I talked to the company that builds them . He's a nice guy from upper mich. he said his new web site. Should be up next week with new videos on these poles


Do you speak in the third person often??????


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I can lay a 7 course block lead up quicker then you can set your poles....


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

JBM said:


> I can lay a 7 course block lead up quicker then you can set your poles....


While you are building a lead for courses 8-14. I will get a course or so ahead of you.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

This might be true! Although I would like to use something on Z leads, but I think the poles would be in the way.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

What is a Z lead?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

What's a lead?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

It might be leed...or leade, or leeaede.../shrug

It looks like this


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

Yea can u build a lead in 2 min it would be game set match these poles work ! Try 5oo block 2 guys no tender can u do that without them sorry not possible! I could have all the poles set by the time u get your lead started leads are the old way these poles are for guys that want to make money and get to the next job !!! Not for the guy that wants to make a long job longer


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I've been using poles for block foundations for years, yet I can't say they're some magical money maker. Do they simplify the job & make it go faster? Sure, but they certainly don't increase our production by 30%, much less replace any labor on the job. IMO, they do result in a better overall product for us though, as you can set all your heights right away, and if you set the poles square to start, the foundation will be exact when you're done............

Oh, and I built all of my poles and brackets, you don't have to buy any certain brand..........


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Poles are a waste of time for me when I do block work. Usually I am building a 4 or 5 block crawlspace and I can build the leads way faster than taking time to set up poles. 

Brick on the other hand, even on a small job, I use poles. I bought (4) 20 foot sticks of 2" square Alum. pipe about 5 years ago and have cut them varying lengths from 11' to 4' and I use them all the time.:thumbup:

If I was building a lot of Block buildings, I would give the poles a try, but that is not the type of work I do.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Hammer drill said:


> Yea can u build a lead in 2 min it would be game set match these poles work ! Try 5oo block 2 guys no tender can u do that without them sorry not possible! I could have all the poles set by the time u get your lead started leads are the old way these poles are for guys that want to make money and get to the next job !!! Not for the guy that wants to make a long job longer


I don't think you have any idea What an efficient block crew is capable of.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

JBM said:


> I don't think you have any idea What an efficient block crew is capable of.


I think he's in pole sales...


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

JBM said:


> This might be true! Although I would like to use something on Z leads, but I think the poles would be in the way.[/nope they are one of a kind if you try them u will buy them " the more corners the slower u lead builders go pole users no slowing down! No lead builders can can build 4 corner leads in 8min all these poles take is 2 min to set 1 8 min for 4 no other pole sets up like these ones


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

We use poles on everything, it's just what we're used to. I usually go the evening before and set all of my poles and set my block out on a couple of walls. when we get there the next morning, we just start making mud and go at it......

But I have to agree, it does seem the OP is a little to excited over the discovery of the corner pole! but i do wish him luck.


----------



## HgWhiz (Mar 13, 2009)

I have always fancied an extra scaffold at both ends armed with out riggers at your feet and above your head, gripping a pole that holds line tension so that one can spot one, twig it and lay the course.


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

A did not start this to argue I just finally found poles that really work well . I just think in construction they don't use the hammer much anymore because they came out with the airnailers ask yourself why. Poles are faster period that's why I use them and these poles are the best on the market that I have tried "why waste time and money" I love poles no more leads


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

jomama said:


> Oh, and I built all of my poles and brackets, you don't have to buy any certain brand..........


Could you post some pictures...I'm always open to improving my setup.


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

wazez said:


> Could you post some pictures...I'm always open to improving my setup.


Go to google and type in story poles his are the story right poles all pic u will want and videos


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

here's some...


----------



## Hammer drill (Apr 23, 2013)

The poles do work great for brick his new website will be up and running on the 4th of may with videos for both block and brick


----------

